# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Переход с 1С Розница 2.2 на 1С Розница 2.3

## Василий1984

Здравствуйте! Может я глупость спрошу, но как перейти с Розницы 2.2 на 2.3? Установлена Розница 2.2.13.12. Если обновлением то не показывает. Подскажите пожалуйста!

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте! Может я глупость спрошу, но как перейти с Розницы 2.2 на 2.3? Установлена Розница 2.2.13.12. Если обновлением то не показывает. Подскажите пожалуйста!


Должно все обновляться. Напишите, как обновляете.

----------

Василий1984 (31.01.2020)

----------


## Василий1984

Дак ни как не обновляюсь. В самой программе обновления не показывает, только платформу 8.3.16. У нас установлена 8.3.15.1778. Уже скачал Розницу 2.3, только не знаю как правильно поступить. Допустим раньше был переход с Розницы 1 на Розницу 2. А теперь нигде ничего не написано как. Если я Вас правильно понял, она просто должна сама обновиться до версии 2.3. Тогда не понятно, зачем они продолжали выпускать обновления как для версии 2.2 так и 2.3.

----------


## Fltr

> Дак ни как не обновляюсь. В самой программе обновления не показывает, только платформу 8.3.16. У нас установлена 8.3.15.1778. Уже скачал Розницу 2.3, только не знаю как правильно поступить. Допустим раньше был переход с Розницы 1 на Розницу 2. А теперь нигде ничего не написано как. Если я Вас правильно понял, она просто должна сама обновиться до версии 2.3. Тогда не понятно, зачем они продолжали выпускать обновления как для версии 2.2 так и 2.3.


Последнее обновление Розница 2.2 вышло 30.08.19, дальше все обновления для 2.3.
Для перехода с Розница 1 на Розница 2 были специальные обработки. Для перехода с 2.2 на 2.3 - простое обновление (Конфигурация - поддержка - обновить конфигурацию)

----------


## Василий1984

Последнее обновление для Розницы 2.2 было 11.11.2019 версия 2.2.13.12. Одновременно вышли  2.3.1.30, 2.3.1.40. Пока выходили обновы для 2.2 их было видно и предлагалось установить. Больше не видит к сожалению. Может конечно проблема с нашей стороны. Обновить бы в ручную, только знать бы как правильно это сделать. Вообще странно про это нигде ничего не написано.

----------


## Василий1984

Вернее одновременно вышло 2.3.1.30. 2.3.1.40 позднее было. Вот список релизов, может Вы что-нибудь понимаете http://ib.8plus.ru/as/hs/a/cf/retail22/releases/

----------


## Василий1984

Конечно с датами может что и напутано. А вот меня посетила мысль, если например сделать бекап в Рознице 2.2, установить розницу 2.3 и залить туда этот бекап, прокатит? Раз 2.3 должна ставиться поверх 2.2 то по идее должно прокатить.

----------


## Василий1984

Нда, вот я тупой, резервная  копия превратила её обратно в 2.2. Думаю надо копать в сторону файла cf.

----------


## Fltr

> Нда, вот я тупой, резервная  копия превратила её обратно в 2.2. Думаю надо копать в сторону файла cf.


Взять здесь
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------

Василий1984 (31.01.2020)

----------


## Василий1984

> Взять здесь
> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9A%D0%98!


Ага, спасибо, буду знать эту сокровищницу. Скачал уже правда, пробую обновление на копии через cf по следующей инструкции. Что такое cf файл и где его брать писать не буду:

Вариант с использованием конфигуратора:

    Обновляем платформу, если необходимо
    В конфигураторе открываем базу, которую нужно обновить.
    Делаем резервную копию (меню «Администрирование - Выгрузить информационную базу»).
    Через меню «Конфигурация – Поддержка - Обновить конфигурацию - Выбор файла обновления» указываем путь к нашему .cf-нику с последним релизом конфигурации поставщика.
    Обновляем конфигурацию.
    Соглашаемся на обновление информационной базы
    Читаем внимательно список изменений перед тем, как принять их! Если сомневаетесь - отклоняйте!
    Открываем базу в режиме предприятия.
    Соглашаемся на все и ждем выполнения обработки обновления.
    Проверяем, чтобы обработка обновления базы запустилась и выполнилась без ошибок, последовательно от исходного релиза до текущего.
    Внимательно читаем служебные сообщения!
    Если все прошло хорошо – радуемся.

----------


## Василий1984

Ну что ж, вроде все прошло успешно, ошибок не было.Единственное что не написано в этой инструкции, то что после объединения в конфигураторе еще надо нажать "обновить конфигурацию базы базы данных F7". Всем спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Василий1984

А вот с обновлением 2.3.2.26 словил ошибку "Нарушена целостность структуры конфигурации"

----------


## Василий1984

Все получилось на чистой винде, хотя вроде и кэш чистил. Обновился на самую последнюю версию.

----------


## dmkarn

Вообще нихрена не понял - зачем чего-то нужно было городить? Стандартное обновление 1С либо самой программой (в случае наличия лицензии), либо ключевыми обновлениями по списку.

----------


## Nov53rus

Добрый день у меня такая же ситуация, стоит 1с Розница 2.2 версия реализа 2.2.13.12 , захожу в обновления и программа пишет что у вас это последняя редакция обновления не требутеся, а на портале ИТС уже смотрю во всю идут обновления версии 2.3, последняя редакция 2.3.3.31 , вопрос как мне обновится что бы не потерять данные, спасибо за совет !

----------


## Василий1984

> Добрый день у меня такая же ситуация, стоит 1с Розница 2.2 версия реализа 2.2.13.12 , захожу в обновления и программа пишет что у вас это последняя редакция обновления не требутеся, а на портале ИТС уже смотрю во всю идут обновления версии 2.3, последняя редакция 2.3.3.31 , вопрос как мне обновится что бы не потерять данные, спасибо за совет !


Да, обновлений вышло уже много. Обновляйся через конфигуратор, скачиванием обновлений. Скачать можешь здесь https://softoroom.net/topic86915s810.html
Посмотреть обновления здесь, правда там с опозданием выкладывают http://v8p.ru/cf/retail22/releases/ Можно как-то только ключевые обновления ставить, но я в этом не силён. Точно такая же ситуация была, обновился, всё нормально. Версия 2.3 по сути таже что 2.2.

----------

Nov53rus (25.04.2020)

----------


## kyrumpia

Тоже решил обновиться с версии 2.2.13.12. Скачал последнюю версию платформы 8.3.17.1386. Скачал полный дистрибутив конфигурации 2.3.1.47
вше шло нормально потом вылетело в ошибках 2020-04-26_153608.png
Что делать непонятно

----------


## Fltr

> Тоже решил обновиться с версии 2.2.13.12. Скачал последнюю версию платформы 8.3.17.1386. Скачал полный дистрибутив конфигурации 2.3.1.47
> вше шло нормально потом вылетело в ошибках 2020-04-26_153608.png
> Что делать непонятно


Вообще-то это не ошибки, а предупреждения. Они не должны мешать обновлению.

----------


## XAH_COЛO

> Тоже решил обновиться с версии 2.2.13.12. Скачал последнюю версию платформы 8.3.17.1386. Скачал полный дистрибутив конфигурации 2.3.1.47
> вше шло нормально потом вылетело в ошибках 2020-04-26_153608.png
> Что делать непонятно


Да, как то на УТ попадалась такая беда при переходе с 11.2 на 11.3 вроде. Если ничего не путаю, лечится переименованием объектов БД, на которые ругается, перед обновлением.

----------


## downtaun

Привет всем. Обновил розницу с 2.3.3.25 до последнего релиза 2.3.6.17 и слетели настройки распределения товара на усн и енвд, при попытке продаж через РМК товара или услуги на УСН пишет "Не правильно заполнены склады реализации". Распределение товара по складам делал, систему учета на складах правил... 
Куда еще капать?

----------


## Василий1984

> Привет всем. Обновил розницу с 2.3.3.25 до последнего релиза 2.3.6.17 и слетели настройки распределения товара на усн и енвд, при попытке продаж через РМК товара или услуги на УСН пишет "Не правильно заполнены склады реализации". Распределение товара по складам делал, систему учета на складах правил... 
> Куда еще капать?


К версии 2.3.6.17 была куча патчей исправлений. Ставили?

----------


## downtaun

нет... , а где их покачать кроме ...

----------


## Василий1984

> нет... , а где их покачать кроме ...


Вот большая часть https://www.upload.ee/files/12400445...01454.zip.html, просто после этих еще вышли. Поможет или нет отпишитесь. Может остальные попрошу.

----------

downtaun (21.10.2020)

----------


## downtaun

Спасибо, завтра проверю... столько их... ППЦ))
НО! по описанию нет такой ошибки...

----------


## Василий1984

> Спасибо, завтра проверю... столько их... ППЦ))


С каждым обновлением косяков всё больше и больше. И это ещё не всё, после их установки снова высвечиваются, часть отозвана. У меня не лицензионная, но где брать знаю. Там кстати можно посмотреть, какой патч какую проблему решает (Администрирование-обслуживание-обновление-установка обновлений и патчей). Хотя проблема то может и не в этом, я просто предположил.

----------


## downtaun

> Там кстати можно посмотреть, какой патч какую проблему решает (Администрирование-обслуживание-обновление-установка обновлений и патчей).


Спасибо, Да я описания посмотрел, в этих нет описания такой проблемы... Так что за новые патчи очень буду благодарен))
Сейчас с маркировкой будет столько г..., что и представить боюсь, + переход с енвд... :mad:

----------


## downtaun

Да есть такой патч в новых EF_00_00331126
РМК Одна касса, разные СНО
УРА!!! надо теперь патч))

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Да есть такой патч в новых EF_00_00331126
> РМК Одна касса, разные СНО
> УРА!!! надо теперь патч))


*EF_00_00331126.cfe*

----------

downtaun (21.10.2020)

----------


## downtaun

> *EF_00_00331126.cfe*


Блин, какие отзывчивые ! Спасибо.

----------


## Василий1984

Ну вот и хорошо! Надо помогать друг-другу и мир будет лучше. Значит я мыслил верно на счет патча. Всего доброго!

----------


## downtaun

> ... Поможет или нет отпишитесь. Может остальные попрошу.


 Да, EF_00_00331126 патч помог...
Только еще одна проблема есть, хотя 1С, вроде как, заявляла о ее исправлении... Не суммируется количество одинакового товара, хотя в настройках РМК галочка стоит... Может тоже есть патч))?

----------


## lr_

Не хочу создавать новую тему, т.к. название будет таким же, как и у этой темы. Надеюсь тапками не закидаете :)
Вопрос такой - необходимо обновиться с 2.2.5.27 (судя по Списку Релизов, выпуск релиза март-апрель-май 2017 (!) года) на актуальный, 2.3.6.17.
В рукопашную ставить более 40 обновок - просто жесть. Подскажите, пжл, может, есть какой-то другой способ?

----------


## Василий1984

> Не хочу создавать новую тему, т.к. название будет таким же, как и у этой темы. Надеюсь тапками не закидаете :)
> Вопрос такой - необходимо обновиться с 2.2.5.27 (судя по Списку Релизов, выпуск релиза март-апрель-май 2017 (!) года) на актуальный, 2.3.6.17.
> В рукопашную ставить более 40 обновок - просто жесть. Подскажите, пжл, может, есть какой-то другой способ?


Можно ставить только ключевые обновления. Погугли на счет этого.

----------


## lr_

> Можно ставить только ключевые обновления. Погугли на счет этого.


Но, все равно, ВСЕ обновки с 2017 года, так?

----------


## GTA33

> Но, все равно, ВСЕ обновки с 2017 года, так?


Теоритически ДА, но иногда "прокатывает" накат сразу последнего релиза cf.
Можно на тестовой базе проверить, если база небольшая и несложная, то может и получится.

----------


## Василий1984

> Теоритически ДА, но иногда "прокатывает" накат сразу последнего релиза cf.
> Можно на тестовой базе проверить, если база небольшая и несложная, то может и получится.


Если не выйдет так, то пока до последней версии 2.2 оптимальный порядок будет следующий:     2.2.6.33-2.2.7.42-2.2.8.29-2.2.9.20-2.2.10.19-2.2.11.30-2.2.12.30-2.2.13.12
Затем перейдёшь на версию 2.3, установив 2.3.1.30 или 2.3.1.40. А затем оптимальный порядок будет следующий:
    2.3.1.47-2.3.2.33-2.3.3.31-2.3.4.33-2.3.5.35-2.3.6.17

----------

lr_ (28.11.2020), midmal (24.01.2021)

----------


## lr_

Спасибо, попробую.

----------


## Res00

Не хочу обновляться с кучей проблем с 2.2 до 2.3. Хочу просто поставить последний релиз 2.3 и в него перенести справочники из 2.2. Бьюсь второй день и никак. Такое ощущение, что переношу из 7.7 в 8.3 и абсолютно разных конфигураций. Мне нужно просто номенклатуру из 2.2 в 2.3. Как этот простой шаг сделать?

----------


## Василий1984

> Не хочу обновляться с кучей проблем с 2.2 до 2.3. Хочу просто поставить последний релиз 2.3 и в него перенести справочники из 2.2. Бьюсь второй день и никак. Такое ощущение, что переношу из 7.7 в 8.3 и абсолютно разных конфигураций. Мне нужно просто номенклатуру из 2.2 в 2.3. Как этот простой шаг сделать?


Где-то я встречал обработку для переноса справочников между любыми базами. Погуглите, поспрашивайте.

----------


## ГусьГусь

А где можно скачать обновления 2.2 на точках 2.2.10.19, 2.2.11.30, 2.2.12.30, 2.2.13.12 ? Ссылка в этой же теме на первой странице ведёт в неведомые дали спама.

----------


## Азаматик

Добрый день можете еще раз скинуть ссылку на расширение EF_00_00331126

----------

